# More on Potty Training



## timberwolfe (Apr 15, 2005)

He is 12 weeks and the accidents are mostly just pee? That sounds normal enough. I think Clancy stopped having accidents in the house around 12 - 14 weeks, and I've been told by some that I was lucky. 

I know of people who have trained there Goldens to ring a bell everytime they need to go out. I could look for that information if you like.


----------



## Girlnovelist (May 9, 2005)

Thanks so much timberwolfe...

I should have said that, yes, Fletcher's accidents are always of the pee variety. I've often heard that between the 12th and 14th weeks is when puppies just start getting it, so hopefully things will continue to improve.

As for ringing the bell, that would be so amazing and maybe a fun training exercise. I'd settle for him going to sit by the door or looking at me longingly!  If you do ever find any articles on the subject, I'd love to read them.

Thanks again,
Jen


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

It's funny how the dogs develop their own way to let us know when they need to go out. Mojo comes and sits by me, leans into my side and stares up at me. Zoe (the terror - oops- I meant terrier mix) will start to pace back and forth. If we ignore her she sits in front of us, throws back her head and howls. Cracks us up every time. Roxy (RIP) used to climb up on me. Roxy was a rotti/hound mix so she was no lightweight.


----------



## goldenretrievers7 (May 6, 2005)

*When I adopted/rescued my two senior goldens (Montana age 7 and Bear age 8) neither ever lived in a house!  So neither were potty trained. They both never barked either so I trained them to ring the bells I hung on the door knob of the door they were to use to go out. I started by ringing it for them with their paw (only when I would take them out to potty, if we went out to play I would not ring it) it didn't take long before they got it and started to ring it on their own  I use to feel so bad seeing them waiting at the door looking for anyone to let them out, now we hear them without them barking! Some of my other goldens also picked up on this from the seniors, without me training them! Goldens are such smart dogs, eager to please!  *


----------



## goldencity (May 26, 2005)

At only 12 weeks your pup is still a baby! He will gradually get the idea. I found that with Millie and Daisy constant vigilence was the answer. The minute one of the looked restless, or woke up we took them out side then lots of fuss when they obliged! I thinkour neighbours thaught wewere nuts!
The first sign of figetting and out they went. Dont get cross with him if he has an accident, he'll just think your cross about the pee, not about where he's done it , so he may hide next time and go out of sight.
Good luck,Sarah


----------

